# LXDE & Xorg



## m1975Michael (Oct 18, 2011)

I would like to run LXDE but I am not sure what I need to install first as I am almost sure there are some dependencies.  I am new to BSD so any help would be greatly appreciated.  Thank you kindly.

Michael


----------



## SirDice (Oct 18, 2011)

Install x11/xorg and x11/lxde-meta. Any dependencies will be installed automatically.

Handbook: Chapter 5 Installing Applications: Packages and Ports


----------



## m1975Michael (Oct 18, 2011)

Thank you for that information.  Should I install based on package or compiling?  Which is better?  What are the differences?


----------



## wblock@ (Oct 18, 2011)

The second section of that link compares packages and ports.


----------



## m1975Michael (Oct 18, 2011)

oops sorry


----------

